# Z31 88 VG30T Issues



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Now im looking at buying another 88 turbo but the guy says the turbo makes a knocking sound
but it starts only at 3000tr/min and it ends at 47-5000tr/min.

Now it might be the turbo or crank bearings. i looked up changing the turbo and it seems quite straight forward but uhhhhh crank bearings :S?! is that a MAJOR issue because here in Montreal i can find them for 300 - 650$ but im just wondering like if its worth it ? :S


Please post up any ideas or knowledge of this Crank bearing issue, it would be greatly appreciated


----------

